
Ask HN: I have 10,000 IP addresses over 20 servers - how should I use them? - chatmasta
I have a network with 10,000+ IP addresses and 20 servers. Currently I rent the IPs out formats scraping proxies and am expanding into a VPN service like HideMyAss. Does anyone have any ideas for how I could better utilize these addresses? The average resource usage of the servers is a little more than 2% right now.
======
conductor
If you don't come up with a good idea, please consider configuring Tor
Relays[1] to donate your bandwidth to those who need it. You may have legal
troubles though[2].

[1] <https://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-relay.html.en>

[2] <https://www.torproject.org/eff/tor-legal-faq.html.en>

------
lifeisstillgood
Create an AS, present your IPs as a end point and route internally to ISPs -
there will be ISPs who will feel the pain of no Ip4 soon and will pay and
accept the routing headaches for access to another 10,000

~~~
chatmasta
What is an AS?

~~~
guyinblackshirt
Autonomous System <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Autonomous_System_(Internet)>

------
ksdlck
In what country are the servers and their IPs?

~~~
chatmasta
All in the US with 1gbit ports.

~~~
Bofu2U
Just keep the IP's quality. If you are underutilized then sell more.

